# Nissan connect in 2015 Murano



## MuranoD (Jan 6, 2015)

Just got a 2015 Murano yesterday and cant get the nissanconnect apps to work. it only shows google search, but facebook or twitter wont show up when i activate them in the app on the phone.

also text messages wont work 

anyone having these issues?

using iphone 6 with newest IOS


----------



## Murano2015 (Jan 10, 2015)

Me too! Same device and software. 2015 Murano


----------



## Balougalouga (Jan 13, 2015)

Still waiting for my NEW Murano to be delivered. Seems to be taking a while.


----------



## Murano2015 (Jan 10, 2015)

@MuranoD talked too NissanConnect Customer service and they told me that Apps don't load on the 2015 yet until the update comes out later. On Apple devices you can receive messages, but can't reply, or send them. On iOS 8.1.2 you can't even receive them either. You can go to settings/Bluetooth/MyMurano/click on the "i" next too it and turn on Show Notifications. :v:


----------



## Murano2015 (Jan 10, 2015)

@Balouga we talked bout one on Sunday and Monday just so happened they had the one that we were looking for. It's worth the wait tho!


----------



## MuranoD (Jan 6, 2015)

Murano2015 said:


> @MuranoD talked too NissanConnect Customer service and they told me that Apps don't load on the 2015 yet until the update comes out later. On Apple devices you can receive messages, but can't reply, or send them. On iOS 8.1.2 you can't even receive them either. You can go to settings/Bluetooth/MyMurano/click on the "i" next too it and turn on Show Notifications. :v:


yeah i called them and they told me the same thing. kind of seems like a rookie mistake.


i got my murano last monday and by friday it was already in the shop with major issues. I went to the dealer yesterday and they processed the paper work for me to get a new one. Getting my replacement on thursday  hopefully no more issues.


----------



## Balougalouga (Jan 13, 2015)

My 2015 Murano arrived at the dealer yesterday  . Gun Metal Platinum with Tech package and a couple other accessories. I am having them add a few more accessories. I'm excited to be a 2 Murano family. 2011 and 2015. Goodbye to my 2007 Altima. 198,000 very good miles from it.


----------



## Boca_Tim (Jan 30, 2015)

*Question to MuranoD*

Got my 2015 few days ago, are you comfortable to share what was your major issue? So far so good with mine, knock on wood.


----------



## MuranoD (Jan 6, 2015)

Mine is as losing oil pressure which turns out to be a leak near the timing belt. The Pistons were also knocking, and headlights had moisture in them.

I waited 2 weeks for a new one and they replaced it. No issues now


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got the call to pick mine up. A little worried about the new model year but it is such a beauty, especially the interior.

Not really worried about apps at this time but how did the dealer express the software would be downloaded?


----------



## cathybennett (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. I picked mine up on monday. Platinum metallic black w/black leather interior. LOVE IT. This is my fourth Murano since 2003. I purchased a new pathfinder 8 months ago and took it back to trade it in for this beauty. I can't say enough but I, too was having trouble loading my apps and no one could answer at the dealership. Anyone know when the update comes out?


----------



## elshagon (Mar 5, 2015)

Just bought the 2015 Murano and a little disappointed to only see Google search as the only app working on my android phone. At least after reading this thread I now know it's nothing on my end, but still would be nice to know when they will have this issue fixed!


----------



## cathybennett (Feb 26, 2015)

Contacted Nissan thru email and received the following:

Thank you for contacting Nissan Owner Services. We appreciate hearing from you.

We wanted to reach out to you in regards to an e-mail you sent in advising that you are only able to access the Google Search Services Application with your vehicel and NissanConnect Apps.

If your vehicle is a 2015 Murano equipped with navigation, you will only have access to the Google Search Services.
If your vehicle is not equipped with navigation, you should have access to Pandora, iHeart Radio, Facebook, and Twitter. If that is the case, we would request that you call us at 8525-426-6628 so that we can gather further information to better assist you.

In regards to your inquiry on when an update would be available, we can only advise that with the nature of evolving technology, Nissan is continuously working to improve NissanConnect Mobile Apps™ for our customers. Details of future app availability for your vehicle are not available at this time. We apologize for any frustration or inconvenience this may have caused you.

Please feel free to contact us again with any additional questions, through our website at Nissan Cars, Trucks, Crossovers, & SUVs | Nissan USA or by phone at 855-426-6628. We are here to serve you from 8:00 a.m. to 12:00 a.m. (EST) Monday through Saturday.

Not to happy that they have no idea when the mobile apps version will be updated to use with a murano equipped with navigation. Unfortunately before I purchased my nissan salesperson had no idea of this. I can receive texts and it gives me the option to reply but it will not go thru if you try to use. It only receives. Let;s see how this plays out.


----------



## MSUGOGRN4781 (Apr 8, 2015)

cathybennett said:


> Contacted Nissan thru email and received the following:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Nissan Owner Services. We appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> ...


I just purchased a 2015 Murano Platinum last week and was very disappointed to find out this is not fully functional but thanks so much for posting what they responded with. I just sent a nasty email to Nissan ([email protected]) asking why their flagship crossover doesn't have the same, if not more, features with Nissan Connect than the Rogue. I am guessing I will get the same reply but I will post once I hear back.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess I have so many other things to occupy my time while in the Murano:

Driving
Sirius
iPod
Bluetooth Phone

that the app thing has yet to get me frustrated.


----------



## DarthSLR (Apr 14, 2015)

*Apps do not show up*



MuranoD said:


> Just got a 2015 Murano yesterday and cant get the nissanconnect apps to work. it only shows google search, but facebook or twitter wont show up when i activate them in the app on the phone.
> 
> also text messages wont work
> 
> ...


I have identical issue. Nissan Murano 2015 Platinum, tech package with nav. I was able to activate Google (took very long time), but none of the other apps show up in the car, despite the fact the NissanConnect iOS app showing them as available. Today is April 14 2014, was this ever resolved?

I also got a live chat with support and they essentially told me that this is by design, despite the fact that NissanConnect Package Specs | Nissan USA says otherwise. 
So, the top of the line vehicle, and all we get a lousy search, for which to work I have to have my iphone tethered, too??


----------



## DarthSLR (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, emailed and got a response (seeming from the same person I chatted with):


> Thank you for contacting Nissan Owner Services. We appreciate hearing from you.
> 
> We wanted to reach out to you in regards to an e-mail you sent in advising that you are only able to access Google Search with your NissanConnect Apps in your 2015 navigation equipped Murano.
> 
> ...


----------



## MuranoD (Jan 6, 2015)

i lol'd when i read "sirius" 

the sound quality is so bad coming from sirius, especially on the bose speakers. i cant believe anyone would pay for that. im gonna stick to spotify.

..... still no update for apps




Driller said:


> I guess I have so many other things to occupy my time while in the Murano:
> 
> Driving
> Sirius
> ...


----------



## rafal (Jul 11, 2015)

I called Nissan @ 855-426-6628 and they told me that 2015 Murano comes with google search app only (and the new maxima gets facebook and google search). I was also told that updates are only for navigation suggesting that we will not get pandora and any other apps. Has anyone got any updates if this will ever be available for 2015 Murano as an update?


----------



## mkb1204 (Jul 23, 2015)

I just found this out today, and it quite honestly pisses me off. I feel like I pay too much for this car to not be able to use all of the features, and couple that with the fact that they have no idea when all of the features will become available. What a rip off.


----------



## acroplt (Sep 24, 2015)

Well I just purchased my 2015 Murano on September 20 and the problem still exists and got no satisfaction from Nissan Customer Service


----------



## Reitz (Oct 31, 2015)

*No Apps for Platinum Murano with Navigation?*

I just read the post about the unavailability of apps with the Nissan Murano equipped with navigation. I guess my Platinum model isn't so "platinum" after all ? Why did I have to learn about this through a forum post and NOT from the dealer? Not happy. I should have stuck with my former model car -- Infiniti.


----------



## nobrien1 (Nov 1, 2015)

I purchased my Murano SL in late August. Even after telling the sales person that smartphone integration was a key selection criteria for me to ensure safer driving, I wasn't told that Google was the only one that would work with my car. Pandora is the app that I most wanted, and is one that virtually every car maker today supports. Unbelievable! When I called into national customer support I didn't even get the honest answer that many of you got. Instead, I was told "We have no information at this time if or when the other apps will be made available.". Pissed, I tracked down an email address for the North American President. After the better part of the week, I received a call from one of his minions. "Great", I thought, "At least now I will get an honest answer". Not the case!! I got the same arrogant, condescending line: "We have no information at this time if or when the other apps will be made available." I then sent info into both Consumer Reports and the Colorado Attorney General's office so that they are aware of this deception. I have had three Infiniti's in the past but I can guarantee you that my next car will not be a Nissan product of any kind. This kind of sleazy used car crap is way out of line for any car company today and can't be tolerated.


----------



## neto9 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Pandora works but nothing else*

If i turn on pandora on phone then turn off bluetooth then back on (on the phone) i can hear it through the car speakers. No other Nissan connect apps work tho.

2015 Murano SV AWD & Galaxy S5


----------



## mmrealtor (Jun 18, 2015)

This is rediculous. I have had my Murano Platinum since May and have been told by Nissan they are working on it. The problem seems to be with the touch screen display. I told them to get out of the software business and let us install CarPlay from Apple. They even sent me a $250 credit card to be used at Nissan's online part store.

I think we need to have a class action suit. Is anyone a lawyer on this forum?

This is unacceptable and needs to be resolved!!

Thoughts???


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Just in the new Consumer Reports magazine is an article referring to the "connect" issues for all cars. It seems to be a complaint across the broad spectrum. The reason, surmised by CR, is the lead time in automobile development vs. the lead time for our techno toys. It is disappointing there is no comment from Nissan. You would think they would have someone reading their own web site.


----------



## mjonis (Nov 18, 2015)

So one of the cars I'm looking at is the 2015 Platinum AWD with tech package. One of my must-haves is smart phone integration and it looks like with this update, Nissan has totally ruined it?

I currently have an Android phone, but may switch to iPhone 6 for Siri Eyes free. I know the 2015 doesn't have Carplay or Android Auto.

But I use Pandora and iHeart Radio (iHeart Auto) a lot and I don't want to have to mess with the phone but would prefer to use the head unit and/or steering wheel controls for that.

But looks like it's a no go on the Nissan Murano?


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Howdie,

I was/am not all that upset about this glitch because as I have mentioned I have enough to keep me busy in the car.... driving, iPod, Sirius(++++).

I have an iPhone6+ and supposedly it will get a text through the front panel. I am not 100% sure of that since I have not bothered to set up the Nissan App. The phone itself, along with the voice command dialing works wonderfully. Supposedly Pandora works too (I do not use Pandora). iHeart Radio would work fine but it would need to be done via the phone directly with the iHeart App and have an audio jack to to the AUX input. This works for me as I like to listen to my local WISN Milwaukee when on the road. 3-6 PM Belling..... great show if you are conservative. If you are not, well, give it a go anyway.

All in all it depends on how much total integration really means. The 2015 Murano I have is the Platinum, black with beige interior. I get a small rush every day I drive the car. I have had it since January and for a person who tires of cars very quickly I still thoroughly enjoy this one. I have had 3 BMWs and none of them, not talking about a curve at 60, are as nice as this car. From the sound system to the 360degree camera. It is terrific. Get SIRIUS radio and enjoy everything.


----------



## shabang (Nov 28, 2015)

Same issue for us... we just purchased a 2015 nissan murano platiunum (every single option available) and text message won't work! It says it's unavalable or something when we click on the "text message" button. Using an iphone 6 on ios 9..also tried an iphone 6s ..both iphones will connect via bluetooth and can make and receive calls through the speakers in the car but no text option. ALSO, it deosn't appear the voice control works either..unless I just don't know how to activate it..??? Just press the voice button on the steering wheel, right?? I have never heard the murano talk back to me yet

HOw do you get voice recognition to work and how do you get text message to work??


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I have the iPhone 6 and have not had the issue with the phone integration for speech commands.

I press the Voice thingy and a menu immediately pops up on the screen. I am also given the choice of speaking a command at any time. It works great to call anyone on my contact list or to call I number I would actually know.

The only hangup it has is if you try to implement the app too soon after starting the car you will get a "Phone is not ready" reply. I am guessing it is reading the contact list.


----------



## jimw (Dec 10, 2015)

Some of you may have figured this out already if you have the tech package Bose sound system.
I have had an SE for one year now (1st one delivered in Socal) and I still can't get all the PIMP apps working but the Bluetooth streaming works well from a 5S for the year. I give Bose credit for the best audio tuned system they have ever done in a Nissan. What I immediately noticed is that the XM Sirius is so seriously compressed that the sound system is flat, but you will only notice this after you have streamed fully uncompressed music from your iPhone. I use Amazon Prime (free with Prime)streaming and it is night and day to XM Sirius. If I am streaming on my Iphone and get into the Murano, the Bluetooth switches to the car and plays without any button pushing. No complaint on the system, could care less about Facebook while driving, maybe voice to text would be nice but..


----------



## 2015Murano (Feb 19, 2016)

*They are on the lot, test before you buy.*

I too wish there was in-dash control of Pandora on the navigation model, but there isn't. I know some people jumped into buying cars before they researched them, or even turned on the radio it appears.

Don't buy a car until you test out how it works. If this functionality is a deal-breaker then you would think that would have been something to at least try out before driving it off the lot.

I traded in a 2012 Mercedes ML350 (fully loaded) and was happy to see the 2015 Murano showed album art! Did you know you have to manually download album art using a SanDisk card in a $65k car? While the Murano is nice, nicer than a Mercedes, for the price it has a hell of a lot of features.

Try before you buy, complain if it doesn't work like it is supposed to (but it works as advertised online and in the users manual). Nissan shouldn't be handing out gift cards to people because they didn't do their homework...


----------



## kapesports (Feb 7, 2014)

I have an 15 altima and used to have 15 Rogue (trade this for the Murano) and the nissan connect software is different than the murano. I believe the Murano shares the same interface an apps as the new Maxima and Altima which DOES NOT have the pandora, iHeart Radio, etc that the older version has. You can however, use the pandora or any other music app via bluetooth, which should transfer song info to the radio and should be able to control it with the radio buttons. As far as the text feature is concern, for the Iphone users, its actually apple that locked the text back functionality. The murano will read your text and inform you of new text but will not let you reply via voice command. You can use the pre existing text messages in the system. The other thing as well is using SIRI, using it from your iphone. hope this help..


----------



## Bogie (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a 2015 Platinum w/ navigation, the Nissan Connect is pretty useless. Only got Google Search to show up on the screen but it didn't open after a few minutes so I just cancelled it. One reason for buying this vehicle was to be able to use the technology. If they can't get this stuff right they shouldn't be able to advertise that it has these features. Software isn't easy but they need to do much much more testing and designing. I'm very disappointed. I can't get the Vehicle to read a text either. They really should hire Apple or one of its competitors to design the software and stick to designing vehicles.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*Wouldn't you think they could have sorted this out by now?

My wife's 2012 Prius gets texts.*


----------



## enadareski (Apr 8, 2016)

Well, I guess I can add myself to this issue list as well. (New 2015 Murano S with Nav Pkg...2 weeks ago Told NissanConnect was golden and worked with Android as well as iOS. Also was told I'd have more than Google Search too!) Have an Android Galaxy S7,running version 6.0.1, and nothing other than a useless Google Search icon that doesn't work.

This just knocks me right over. Other issues...
- I wanted to add on the fog / driving lights... $750.00 (even though all the wiring and connections are there already).
- No firmware update is known or expected this year (2016). 
- I was also told by a technical service support person, there are "many" features that can be made accessible with simple software updates / upgrades. Apparently, many warning, driving assistance and support system options are all managed by software or modules that can simply be installed and the features or benefits become immediately.

A bit disappointing to say the least. Hope this will get better soon!


----------



## Kingman99 (Apr 13, 2016)

Does this problem occur in the 2016 Murano xl with nav? Maybe l should cancel my order?


----------



## metsmetsmets (May 15, 2016)

Kingman99 said:


> Does this problem occur in the 2016 Murano xl with nav? Maybe l should cancel my order?


Yes. I have a 2016 with Nav. All the issues that are present in a 2015 persist in the 2016 model. Very disappointing.


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jul 13, 2016)

They tout having such great technology and adding a "tech package" should mean you are actually getting technology not deleting it. How hard can it be to design software that works across your vehicle line up. I get it you intro new model redesigns and with that comes an updated nav/audio/entertainment but the Maxima was refreshed within the last two years and so was the Murano shouldn't they have the same if not very similar tech packages for music/nav if nothing else to save on development costs.

The bottom line is why not just support android auto/car play and be done with it.

I also emailed http://www.beatsonicusa.com/ the folks at Beat-Sonic though I don't hold out too much hope. They did announce an retrofit for the Lexus car systems to support Apple Carplay so I asked if they had any plans to fix the royal mess that Nissan has made of Nissan Connect.

After all Lexus is a luxury brand but the volume they sell per year doesn't match volume sold of say the Nissan line up.


----------



## mymurano (Jul 28, 2016)

*2016 Murano with USB music play issue*

I just got my new 2016 Murano PLT w/ Technology pckg two weeks ago. Love it but I play my music from my 32GB USB stick. It plays the music alright but every time I turned off the engine and restart it, it starts play music from USB track1 (reset position first track of first album). 

This is a real issue for me, I can't believe it was designed this way. Is this a bug or I need to config/reset something? Thanks.


----------



## mymurano (Jul 28, 2016)

Never mind. I spent some time on this while the Murano was idling and audio source points to USB. At the end, it works. I believe the reason it didn't work before was the USB stick is so big and it takes Murano so long to load the file/folder structures. Once the loading completed, it works as expected. I'm happy now.


----------

